# Désactiver son touche IPOD NANO



## fredbxl (3 Mars 2009)

Bonjour

Je viens d'acheter un IPOd Nano 4ème génération.
Je viens de le configurer et charger des musiques.

J'aimerai savoir comment faire pour supprimer le bruit des touches (un tic tic tic tic ...) qui est assez gênant surtout quand on navigue un peu dans le menu ou quand j'appuie sur la roulette du MENU.

Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils.

Bien à vous

Frédéric


----------



## Flibust007 (3 Mars 2009)

Dans les réglages.


----------



## fredbxl (4 Mars 2009)

Ok dans les réglages mais tu sais m'en dire plus ?
Je n'ai pas trouvé ...
Merci


----------



## Bennn (4 Mars 2009)

C'est pas très compliqué un iPod nano alors passe 30s à chercher et je te promet que tu trouveras


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Mars 2009)

un indice, ça s'appelle "cliqueur"


----------

